# DEJ -Enough Is Enough!



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Right...

Title of thread is to do with me slacking with training as of late and have basically become a fat lazy bastard lol.

Bit of info on me first, have been training for nearly 5 years, went from 11 stone to just under 15 stone naturally over a 3 year period and have since done 2 cycles which pushed me up to 17 stone. I made good progress i feel but over the last 6 months or so things have gone to s**t, mainly work commitments, holidays and just general laziness are the main contributors.

But enough excuses time to get back on track, recently got back from a 2 week all inclusive trip to Egypt, this is the first holiday where i wouldn't allow myself to be pictured with my top off, never felt more out of shape, that coupled with christmas has meant gym and diet has been appalling to be honest. I have major problems with willpower, not with motivation but with willpower i feel and trying to keep on track, so hopefully with this journal, you guys can kick me up the ass and help me along.

I feel i have abit of knowledge, but as always with this sport, constantly learning and enjoying so.

I'm in a lucky position where i have taken a month of work to help me focus on my goals alot more and get back into a routine before working again.

So this is it...

Short term goals are to get my body fat down to a respectable level, and get general fitness up as i feel out of breath from walking to the kitchen, to collect another pizza usually lmao. So cardio and lower carbs are a must, but to start just going to clean up the diet then add cardio and see how the weight loss goes, small steps and all that.

Long term goals, Hopefully get on stage some day and feel confident doing so 

Sorry about long read, will update as regulary as possible with pics, training and general goings on. Will upload pics in a minute

Thanks guys


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

good luck with journal

where abouts do you train?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Right pics, First picture is a comparison between me having trained about 1 year and during my second cycle (about 3 years difference)

Second picture take about a year ago now during when i was last training properly.

Third picture,pushing it out for the ladies RS style hahaha current condition.....nothing else to say on it, :lol: :lol:

Right thats me, in all my glory

Cheers


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

eurgar said:


> good luck with journal
> 
> where abouts do you train?


hey mate, all over really mainly train in college in rhos-on-sea because i get it for free. But am going to be training in Kezzs gym in Dwgifalchi full time soon. I'm yet to train at powerhouse but would like to soon, i've seen you commenting on Si's journal abit, how's your injury coming along??


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hope to go back to powerhouse my self by the end of this month, not been able to do any event training since last comp cause of injury to arm which I think/hope is on the mend now thanks. I normally train in wells's gym.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

eurgar said:


> Hope to go back to powerhouse my self by the end of this month, not been able to do any event training since last comp cause of injury to arm which I think/hope is on the mend now thanks. I normally train in wells's gym.


Nice-one mate. i used to train in wells quite abit a few years back when it first opened but started to get a bit too busy for me. Let me no if you recognise me from my pics, not many people as ugly as me so you'd probabily remember lol. Thanks for dropping in mate


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

can get busy at times but it not to bad in general. Dont think I recognise you from your pics, must of been training diffrent times as I have trained there since it opened. Hope journal helps you get bsck on trsck.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

eurgar said:


> can get busy at times but it not to bad in general. Dont think I recognise you from your pics, must of been training diffrent times as I have trained there since it opened. Hope journal helps you get bsck on trsck.


cheers mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello mate

Nice one on getting journal up:thumbup1:

Not going to lie, your pretty fat:laugh:

However, You have got in shape before and its not that hard really, got some size still it seems..

Post your proposed diet (not that im going to be too much use)

Post your proposed workout routine, and goals that way if you are going to cycle again I can give my input into ypur PED use

TBH mate, 2-3 months and you can be a different person


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good lad for getting this up jonesy mate.

Will be following.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why did l get the urge to sing.....

" I cant go on, l cant go on no more no "

:lol: :lol: :lol:

( sorry mate )


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Nice one on getting journal up:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Brilliant mate just what i'm after, brutal honesty! Cheers.

Havn't really got a set diet out as from previous experience i never stick to it, so basically cutting out all junk, lowering carbs, and keeping protein and fats relatively high, i will however be posting daily food intake.

Again routine is basic, stick to heavy compounds with FST style assisting work, coupled with West Side type stretching, complete mixture. Cardio will be fasted a.m and postworkout.

Gear:- bought some goodies back from egypt, but waiting to see if i can actually maintain a decent diet for at least a month before starting again, blast and cruise this time i feel. Both cycles ive done with PCT and had a full year off inbetween.

So yeah all trial and error at the moment taking things slow.

thanks for dropping in joe really appreciate it.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

GHS said:


> Good lad for getting this up jonesy mate.
> 
> Will be following.


Cheers matty hope your well.



gemilky69 said:


> Why did l get the urge to sing.....
> 
> " I cant go on, l cant go on no more no "
> 
> ...


no need to apologise mate as i have no idea what your on about lmao! A song a take it, probabily a bit before my time haha

cheers for dropping in anyways mate


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Right first day...

got up nice and early had a nice strong black coffee, then headed out with the dog for a nice 40 minute walk round a hill/small mountain down the end of my road.

got back about 8:30 and had first meal then every 3 hours afterwards.

Meal 1:- 100g oats, Protein shake and half a melon.

Meal 2:- homemade chilli, 200g of lean mince and 100g of brown rice.

Meal 3:- same as 2

Meal 4:- protein shake(40 g Protein) Some cashew nuts

Meal 5:- 5 scrambled eggs with wholegrain toast

Meal6:- Shake with 2 eggs and tablespoon of PB

Pretty good day, spaced meals nicely, watched leeds game ( very happy!) had meal 3 during half time. Then went cinema to see avatar in 3D again and had my shake and cashews whilst there. Just waiting on meal 6 now before bed. Can't wait to get back in gym tommorrow Chest and Triceps, should be interesting to see how much strength ive lost, Oh well, gotta have a starting point.

Cheers guys


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Got up nice and early again today took dog out for about half an hour then for meal 1.

Meal 1:- Oats, protein shake and Green tea.

Meal 2:- 200g Chicken and sweet spud

Meal 3:- Protein shake and handful of cashews.

Meal 4:- Same as meal 2

Meal 5:- 5 eggs and wholegrain toast

Meal 6:- Shake with 2 eggs and tablespoon of PB

First proper gym session today for at least 2 months was chest and tri's

Just working sets noted.

Decline Barbell press 70kg x 8 Reps

80kg x 5 Reps

Bodyweights Dips +10kg x 10 Reps

+11.5kg x 5 Reps

Cable crossover FST-7

Close grip bench press 60 x 5 Reps

70 x 5 Reps

Close grip pushdowns not sure of weights as its stack.

Followed by 30 mins inclined fast paced walk. Done

Good day overall, foods been good again i feel, gym was good was great to have pump again even tho weights have gone down a bit, to be expected tho really. Tried this chest session using prodivers advice as my chest struggles to grow, did some nice deep stetches as well. Expecting some nice DOMs tommorrow.

Loads of new people tonight in gym, hopefully die down in a few weeks.

any suggestions are welcome guys!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Quick update, I've got Serious DOMs in chest and tri's, boy ive missed the pain..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DEJ said:


> Cheers matty hope your well.
> 
> no need to apologise mate as i have no idea what your on about lmao! A song a take it, probabily a bit before my time haha
> 
> cheers for dropping in anyways mate


Tw* t !

Not good starting on neg reps you know !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fu*k me l'm only 40 !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its actualy a top song mate just give it chance to kick in....


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Only messing mate, have heard it before lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one for getting your ass into gear and getting back on track again bud, keep it up.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> nice one for getting your ass into gear and getting back on track again bud, keep it up.





nothing2fear said:


> Subscribed


Cheers boys going well so far, Only been 3 days tho haha! ill try and keep it an interesting read.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Much the similar position bud, just cut from 18.5 stone to 17, looking to start a journal/cycle in the next month. I'll be following with interest mate


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Much the similar position bud, just cut from 18.5 stone to 17, looking to start a journal/cycle in the next month. I'll be following with interest mate


well get it done then, never mind just talking about it!

18.5 to 17 is still journal worthy mate, sure there lots of people out there at a similar weight and wanting to lose it bud.

stop talking and get on with it.

Dan (right slave driver me ya know!) :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> Much the similar position bud, just cut from 18.5 stone to 17, looking to start a journal/cycle in the next month. I'll be following with interest mate


Awesome mate thats some good weight you've shifted and still holding. I'm itching to start a cycle been nearly 18 months since ive been on, but determined to get my bodyfat down first.Cheers mate let me no if you get a journal up.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> well get it done then, never mind just talking about it!
> 
> 18.5 to 17 is still journal worthy mate, sure there lots of people out there at a similar weight and wanting to lose it bud.
> 
> ...


Very true, less talking more doing! Ill check your journal out in a minute aswell mate.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers buddy, keep laying into Nick he needs a good push, he's been telling me he's gonna do one for over a month now!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heavy compunds good mate

Not sure you need to fancy up your workout, as if had time off anything would work

Hard and heavy and quick

If get time post up weekly workout (proposed)


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Heavy compunds good mate
> 
> Not sure you need to fancy up your workout, as if had time off anything would work
> 
> ...


Cool mate cheers will post it up in about an hour on iphone at the mo so will get on laptop as its easier.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> well get it done then, never mind just talking about it!
> 
> 18.5 to 17 is still journal worthy mate, sure there lots of people out there at a similar weight and wanting to lose it bud.
> 
> ...


...sorry dad :crying:

:tongue:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

here you go joe..

Work on a Mon,Weds,Fri split at the moment to ease myself back in with cardio on tues and thursdays.

Monday:- Chest and Tri's as documented above

Wednesday:- Legs & Calves

1 set of light leg extensions to help warm up knees as i have problems.

Squats - 2 warm up sets then 2 working sets increasing weight to failure

Lunges - just 2 working sets as legs are usually warmed up by then.

Standing calf raise to heavy sets with low reps.

Friday :- Back and Biceps

Deadlifts - Warm up then 2/3 working sets to failure

Bent over rows - 2 working sets

Wide grip pulldown - 3 sets

Seat cable rows - 2 sets

Standing babrbell curls 3 heavy sets.

Following monday:-

Shoulders, would train on sunday but gym is'nt open having 2 days off at the weekend is annoying, but feel rested for monday.

Seated barbell military press - warm up then 2 working sets to failure

Side laterals - 3 sets

Rear lateral raises - 2 sets heavy as possible with good form.

Then maybe some shrugs.

Come wednesday start cycle again.All this is pretty rough as in days etc. I change things around a bit, but always stick to compounds mainly focusing on form, slow negatives and heavy as possible, things like laterals i go pretty light and go higher on reps usually to burn my shoulders. On things like back and chest i spend quite a bit of time on stretching. So thats it really, tell me what you think.

Cheers


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Got up had a black coffee then went out with dog again for cardio for 30 mins then started the meals..

Meal 1:- Oats, Whey and Green tea. With all the vits and mins.

Meal 2:- 6 Eggs and 2 pieces of wholegrain toast.

Meal 3:- 200g Chicken,100g Brown Rice with a tablespoon of BBQ sauce.

Meal 4:- 200g Chicken, Large salad and piece of wholegrain bread + butter.

Meal 5:- 5 egg omlette with cheese, peppers and mushroom.

Meal 6:- whey, 2 eggs and PB.

I take 1g Vit C at meal 1+2, drink around 4 litres of water a day as well.

2nd day off work already missing it kinda, just boredom but at least it helps with the diet kickstart, watched The Unit season 1 boxset today, got it for xmas think its ****hot, guna get the next series tommorrow.Any fans?!?

No training today just walked dog twice A.m and about 3ish, went on my ass about 4 times this morning walking him, damn ice and dog pulling on lead doesnt help haha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Just dropping in.... Diet looks good. I like the fact that you have taken a simple approach to your training split and also your volume. Seems like a good balance for you at the present time. I think the part I like most is the volume. Bust your ass with the limited sets that you have, and grow like a weed!!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers bro, yeah taken few years and the help of site to get me to tone down training volume, main focus is on form then increase weight as it goes.

Diet is always work in progress with me haha.

thanks for dropping in Bri


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good stuff mate.

Keep it going and stay consistent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

DEJ said:


> Diet is always work in progress with me haha.


I find that personally I benefit the most from finding a happy middle ground. You will get very burned out if you stick to the same repetitive food every single day. That being said I would stick to your diet *most *of the time.....but if you want to go out and have a pizza..... then do it.

I think that alot of people tend to quit or start eating sh1tty when they obsess over diet. When I was 19-20 I was like this. Obsessed about every piece of nutritional aspect, I couldnt eat a minute late, etc, etc... I ended up getting burned out.. So to you I say......find a balance that makes you happy and treat yourself when your feeling like you want something different


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I find that personally I benefit the most from finding a happy middle ground. You will get very burned out if you stick to the same repetitive food every single day. That being said I would stick to your diet *most *of the time.....but if you want to go out and have a pizza..... then do it.
> 
> I think that alot of people tend to quit or start eating sh1tty when they obsess over diet. When I was 19-20 I was like this. Obsessed about every piece of nutritional aspect, I couldnt eat a minute late, etc, etc... I ended up getting burned out.. So to you I say......find a balance that makes you happy and treat yourself when your feeling like you want something different


totally understand what you mean mate, ive tried diets like keto, lasted about a month then sacked it off and went overboard, problem ive got is if i have a cheat day it usually turns into a cheat week/month lmao! just got to be stricter when i do have a cheat.

Thanks again


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

GHS said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Keep it going and stay consistent.


Cheers bud, yeah all good so far.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> I find that personally I benefit the most from finding a happy middle ground. You will get very burned out if you stick to the same repetitive food every single day. That being said I would stick to your diet *most *of the time.....but if you want to go out and have a pizza..... then do it.
> 
> I think that alot of people tend to quit or start eating sh1tty when they obsess over diet. When I was 19-20 I was like this. Obsessed about every piece of nutritional aspect, I couldnt eat a minute late, etc, etc... I ended up getting burned out.. So to you I say......find a balance that makes you happy and treat yourself when your feeling like you want something different


good advice mate.

I stick to pretty much the same diet all week and then have a cheat meal on saturday night, just makes for a nice break from the diet and also lets the missus and I eat the same meal together.

Seems like you know what you're doing though DEJ so just work hard and stick at it, keep coming back if you're starting to lose motivation again and we'll all help to kick your ass.

Dan


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> good advice mate.
> 
> I stick to pretty much the same diet all week and then have a cheat meal on saturday night, just makes for a nice break from the diet and also lets the missus and I eat the same meal together.
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, i think i know a fair amount but always learning.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

time to smash that body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> time to smash that body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


too right dave, hope you'll help when i join your place.

Nothing to report today really, no training as my gym thats within walking distance of my place (college) is shut, bollocks really, just aswell i get too train there for free because i'd be well ticked off if i was paying. Was going to head up to Kezzs gym but my road hasn't been gritted and is like an ice rink just with me walking on it.

Diets been good have had very little carbs today apart from porridge as breakie. And manged to walk the mutt twice again.

NEED TO TRAIN tommorow!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

come and train shoulders with me in the morning. 9.45 sharp!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> come and train shoulders with me in the morning. 9.45 sharp!!!


Dude im up for that, ill battle snow and ice to get there!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

or lift sacks and stuff like rocky did.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Dude im up for that, ill battle snow and ice to get there!!


 nice one i will wait for you then, just had my oats and two servings of syntha 6  , next NO Explode the BOOMM!!!!! smash delts :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope your delts are suitably smashed in!!!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

How did he do Dave?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

did well mate, made him feel a bit sick tho, lol..... trained hard


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kezz said:


> did well mate, made him feel a bit sick tho, lol..... trained hard


Good lad. :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Talking about me guys lmao! Yeah was Great session with big dave and amber the dog haha. Definitely guna feel it tommorrow. Session looked like

Barbell shrugs to the rear 4 sets

Front shrugs 4 sets

Dumbell laterals supersetted with lateral with a downwards grip 30 reps x 3 sets

Rear laterals 3 sest

Shoulder press machine 4 sets

Cable face pulls for rear delts (thats what i call them anyways haha)

Done, all done within 25-30 mins, wasn't use to the pace breakfast was repeating like hell, felt sick. Dave really out did me, using heavier weights, more reps and less rest haha! Looking huge as well, even if he doesnt think so lol! Was quality. Look forward to next session.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome session bud  . Had the same when I trained legs with the owner of my gym last year, my protein shake didnt want to stay down lol.

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll think of summat good for th next session!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> Sounds like an awesome session bud  . Had the same when I trained legs with the owner of my gym last year, my protein shake didnt want to stay down lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


Yeah was great cheers mate, not a nice feeling is it pal haha.



Kezz said:


> i'll think of summat good for th next session!!


Cool i'll look forward to it mate!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Another good days eating, going to keep it clean and have a cheat meal saturday night i think, see how it goes!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh My God Dave what have you done to me, walking round like a penguin can't lift my arms for s**t haha


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alright mate, things look pretty solid so far, not a lot of advice to be given to be honest - until we see how you react.

How active are you through the day? How will this change when you go back to work? Something you want to keep in mind RE carb levels.

RE: Willpower, and your supposed lack of it - thats a copout mate 

Everyone has will, and the power to use it - even if your will is to do nothing. We use will power every waking moment of every day we are alive.

No excuses, get stubborn :thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

cheers for dropping by mate, not doing to much throughout the day at the moment, just walking dog and bit of door work friday/saturday nights, but come february im back to work and im a joiner/property developer so pretty much active all day. So will see about carbs then, proberly be knackerd on current amount.

True about willpower bro, just need to get in right mindframe and this weeks going well so thats a start lol!

Thanks again, is appreciated.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DEJ said:


> cheers for dropping by mate, not doing to much throughout the day at the moment, just walking dog and bit of door work friday/saturday nights, but come february im back to work and im a joiner/property developer so pretty much active all day. So will see about carbs then, proberly be knackerd on current amount.
> 
> True about willpower bro, just need to get in right mindframe and this weeks going well so thats a start lol!
> 
> Thanks again, is appreciated.


Well it def sounds as if you are going about it the right way mate, attitude sounds spot on.

I was working as a joiner during my prep for 2008, it was a complete FVCKER having to lug tools, materials etc about the place, trying to get jobs done quick. Big sheets of MDF and Plasterboard are the worst :cursing:

You will prob need to tweak your carbs UP if anything to avoid losing wieght too quickly and possibly sacrificing muscle - cross that bridge when you get to it.

But you will be knackered mate, I hated it. Just got to think - feeling like that is the price you pay for the prize at the end, and it is worth every miserable second


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Oh My God Dave what have you done to me, walking round like a penguin can't lift my arms for s**t haha


 told you it would hurt!!  mine are pretty sore too along with traps so all is good!!! dont forget to eat well if training like this otherwise you will die!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Well it def sounds as if you are going about it the right way mate, attitude sounds spot on.
> 
> I was working as a joiner during my prep for 2008, it was a complete FVCKER having to lug tools, materials etc about the place, trying to get jobs done quick. Big sheets of MDF and Plasterboard are the worst :cursing:
> 
> ...


yes mate i know what you mean, been doing it for 3 years now but been saving like hell and 8 months ago managed to buy my first property did it up then got some tennants in then did the same 6 months later. I now go it alone so i dont have to be told what to do. I've just taken a month off, because i've had very little time lately and have just moved into my own place with the missus so just relaxing.

Yes mate carrying sheets of 3/4 ply, pink plasterboards and firedoors are well and truely my pet hate, and always seems to happen the day after i train back or shoulders lmao.

What do you do work wise now mate, given up joinery?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> told you it would hurt!!  mine are pretty sore too along with traps so all is good!!! dont forget to eat well if training like this otherwise you will die!!


i'm not talking to you anymore dave, i should have you arrested for what you've done to me hahaha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DEJ said:


> here you go joe..
> 
> Work on a Mon,Weds,Fri split at the moment to ease myself back in with cardio on tues and thursdays.
> 
> ...


Actually mate, workout seems fine to me

Try increase weight on heavy compounds 2.5 -5 kg a week as getting back into it

Could prob go 10kg on squats and deads etc

Increase weight and can see good things:thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Actually mate, workout seems fine to me
> 
> Try increase weight on heavy compounds 2.5 -5 kg a week as getting back into it
> 
> ...


Brilliant joe, thanks for looking at it for me. Defo need to start increasing weight on things like legs and chest again.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Oh My God Dave what have you done to me, walking round like a penguin can't lift my arms for s**t haha


haha as it should be mate. :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha as it should be mate. :thumb:


Too right mate.

Right got up early had a strong black coffee, then took my girlfriend to work and as she works in the gym i thought i may as well train and get it out of the way lol.

Was back and biceps.

Rack-Lifts 2 warm up sets, 2 working 160kg for 3 on last set

Bent over rows barbell 3 working sets 80kg for 5 last set

Close Grip Pulldowns 3 working sets not sure of stacked weight

Seated cable rows 2 sets, not sure of stack weight lol

Oly Barbell curls 2 heavy sets of 10, 35kg & 40kg

Done within 30-35, keeping intensity high now since working with Kezz

Cardio later walking the dog, Just chilling at home now watching saturday kitchen, love saturday mornings, missus in work and watching saturday kitchen :beer:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Good weekend just chilled out, diet was good had a pizza sunday night for a cheat, was gooood! Trained legs this evening awesome pump probabily helped by the pizza yesterday lol, session looked like

Light set of extensions 20 reps, warm up joints

4 sets of squats working up to 140kg

One legged extensions 3 sets

Lunges 2 sets

Hamstring curls 3 sets

Stiff legged deadlifts 2 sets

Legs wobbling like fcuk, 1st proper leg session in months, going to be sore tommorrow.

Really missing work to be honest, trying to fill my days but theres only so much xbox and dvds i can take, think im going to start work again next monday instead of february. Rest day tomoz then chest and tris wednesday, BRING IT ON!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Righttttttt....

Update time

Trained chest and tris last night, got good DOMs again all over. Did a nice 40 mins of cardio today and took the dog out as well. Diets been good again, definitely back into a routine of eating, nearly run out of whey tho, which is always annoying.

I'm going to give myself another week to see if i can keep up with it then if so I will think about starting my next cycle, nothing major just 500mg test a week. Gagging to go back on to be honest now, but want to get body-fat down a bit more first. I will be weighing myself tomorrow as I have not done yet, just been going by mirror, i feel I've lost some fat, will post pictures on Sunday all being well.

Cheers, hope some-ones still reading although its very boring at the moment ha-ha


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, thought i would get this going again.

Been a crazy few months and this "journal" died along with everything else it seems.

Summed up below...

Training was going well, then i got laid off from work, could'nt find anymore work so i had to sell two propertys that i owned just to make payments on my own place, thought Fcuk it and kept up with training as much as i could, but then tore my tricep (lifting a sofa bed and pressing above my head helping a mate move house haha!) wasn't a bad tear but things took a turn for the worse.

Anyways past few months have been working again and back to it, i'm joining the Navy so cardio has been up hell of a lot and lost about 16 lbs since i started this journal, considerably smaller but feel a hell of a lot healthier. So i will continue updating as much as i can because i enjoyed running this, and having input from a few of you.

Cheers


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear about the hassles you've had mate, still what doesn't kill us makes us stronger and all that eh, glad you've got back into training again and congrats on the weight loss, its amazing how easier it is to do stuff when you lose some weight isn't it, I mean if you had 16lb in a carrier bag and had to carry it around all day everyday then you'd soon get knackered, yet we pack it on our bodies and just put up with it.

Here's looking to a super fit DEJ by this time next year then eh?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> sorry to hear about the hassles you've had mate, still what doesn't kill us makes us stronger and all that eh, glad you've got back into training again and congrats on the weight loss, its amazing how easier it is to do stuff when you lose some weight isn't it, I mean if you had 16lb in a carrier bag and had to carry it around all day everyday then you'd soon get knackered, yet we pack it on our bodies and just put up with it.
> 
> Here's looking to a super fit DEJ by this time next year then eh?


cheers buddy, yeah man feeling great to be honest can run a good 10km now which have never been able to do, still sitting at around 15 stone so not too bad. Hows your weight loss going? i still pop in your journal every so often.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

about time you started training again you lazy fuk!!!! haha good luck with it and i expect to see some mega fitness soon!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> about time you started training again you lazy fuk!!!! haha good luck with it and i expect to see some mega fitness soon!!


hahah lmao nice-one dave, yeah defo mate! hows your diet going? bet your looking shredded now buddy, keep me updated on here bro im banned from facebook haha!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DEJ said:


> keep me updated on here bro im banned from facebook haha!


Wondered where you went!

Good luck Dean:thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

WRT said:


> Wondered where you went!
> 
> Good luck Dean:thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, awesome lat spread by the way, gained a serious amount of mass buddy! HUGSSS :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

DEJ said:


> cheers buddy, yeah man feeling great to be honest can run a good 10km now which have never been able to do, still sitting at around 15 stone so not too bad. Hows your weight loss going? i still pop in your journal every so often.


nice one, I can't do running as my knees are fcuked so stick to the bike instead, bit easier.

yeah my loss has plateaued (is that how ya spell it?) so have had to start on the fasted cardio first thing in the morning, managing about 30 minutes of cycling before I have to get ready for work.. not bad at 430 in the morning haha.

Cheers mate, good to know some people are still sneaking a quick checkup on me :thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah spelt right to me lol! Good stuff mate fasted cardio sucks but seems the best option and 4:30am is great dedication, yeah my knees and shins recked when i was 17 stone but all good now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well you'll have to keep us informed of how the navy training is going bud.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> well you'll have to keep us informed of how the navy training is going bud.


will do buddy cheers! guna update later on today then get sum pics up at weekend me thinks...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like your sticking to it well mate!

/subscribed


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Sounds like your sticking to it well mate!
> 
> /subscribed


Cheers bro.

Went alton towers yesterday had'nt been in about 5 years so was a great day and got some funny as hell pics which i'll slap up later on, had a burger king there as well which was awesome and a nice change from sweet spud and chicken lol!

Training legs tonight, no cardio today so thats a bonus. Run 5 km on wednesday and trained chest, so trainings been good this week so far.

:beer:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got back from leg training, good session.

4 sets of squats working up to 160 for 2, chuffed with that.

Vertical legs press 3 sets working up to 250kg

3sets of leg extension nice slow reps.

Done

Wasn't meant to do any cardio but did 30 mins fast pace walk on treadmill, just cooking some sweet spud and chicken for dinner.Working all weekend which sucks.

Whats everyone elses plans for the weeken?!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just seen advert for Tesco, doing a big lasagne, 2 garlic baguettes and a whole strawberry cheesecake for a fiver!!! Thats dinner for tommorow night sorted haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aw man, that does sound good matey.

well my weekend consisted of losing money on the geegee's, whilst getting drunk, then eating a big chinese and getting more drunk. Then sunday was recovery by having a chicken maccy d's followed by a bbq.

Yep, crap weekend for the holiday diet but meh what the hell its not that often and it was my stag do after all!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome mate, hope you had a good'un?! Not long till big day now bro.

I was going to update with pics at weekend but realised how sh*t i look lol and i cant pose, so will put a hold on them.

Off for a 14 hour work shift now....JOY!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, 15 days I was told last night. crikey!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

right going to be starting a cycle to help further my fat loss as its halted somewhat, have been on carb cycling for 3 weeks putting great emphasis on low carb days and currently running 10km+ a week so want to try something new.

Heres what im thinking of, any opinions/alterations would be great...

GHRP-2 (500mcg Mon-Fri)

100 x 40mcg Clen

60 x T5 (4 ED 2on 2off)

Alternate every 2 days between clen and T5

And also currently running 500mg Test E (Cido)

Cheers guys


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Well I rate the GHRP if only for what seems like rapid injury repair so def a good addition and long term the GH release should help fat reduce, so it is all good!!

Clen, loads of different ways to run that, lots of different paper theory, but my best results have always been from 2 days on, 2 days off even though some would argue on paper that shouldn't work... dose is individual and needs to be adjusted/set to suit yourself.

T5... I have come to realise I dont get on terribly well with things like this if I go long term or take too much. Caffiene on its own seems to be better for me...

So if I were you and I was about to embark on this, I'd prob do clen at whatever dose I determine, 2on 2off, and in the 2 days off, use caffiene or T5 - and see how I go.

Have you got any CJC/GRF to use with the GHRP? Boosts its effect markedly on paper.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Well I rate the GHRP if only for what seems like rapid injury repair so def a good addition and long term the GH release should help fat reduce, so it is all good!!
> 
> Clen, loads of different ways to run that, lots of different paper theory, but my best results have always been from 2 days on, 2 days off even though some would argue on paper that shouldn't work... dose is individual and needs to be adjusted/set to suit yourself.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, yeah thinking about CJC as well would that just be taken pre-bed shot?

What sort of doses would you recodmend then mate?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Cheers buddy, yeah thinking about CJC as well would that just be taken pre-bed shot?
> 
> What sort of doses would you recodmend then mate?


Well you would take the CJC/GRF or whatever the fk it is with every dosing of GHRP typically, to amplify the pulse it causes.

I am taking around 125mcg GHRP, but a bit less (75mcg I think, can't remember) of CJC/GRF, purely because thats the ratio it works out to match up the amount of GHRP to CJC I have.

Think typically most people match the dosage though, so if you were doing 125mcg GHRP, most people would go 125mcg on the CJC/GRF; whther this is due to some fancy science, or just convenience I couldn't say.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers bud thankyou for taking the time.

Right things are definitely heating up, booked a holiday today for 2nd week in september, so diet is gonna be a lot tighter over next few weeks and cardio will remain high, determined to be in the best shape i can be for the hols.

Ordered GHRP2, CJC and ECAs, really looking forward to trying these out, given the reviews and results people have been getting.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

phew, all over my head this test talk gents.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck mate, i think i may try that cjc myself now... i am going back down to trt dose of test now for 5 months as i have been "on" for that long, lol


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> phew, all over my head this test talk gents.


haha most of it goes over mine to be honest lol jokes



Kezz said:


> good luck mate, i think i may try that cjc myself now... i am going back down to trt dose of test now for 5 months as i have been "on" for that long, lol


cheers dave, may need to pick your brains about the mixing with bac water and sub q injections, trying to find some good online guides but struggling...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Righttt just waiting to go in and do Royal Navy Recruitment test, wish me luck guys :S


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Update

I Fcuking love ECA

Update over..


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Righttt just waiting to go in and do Royal Navy Recruitment test, wish me luck guys :S


good luck matey.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol cheers mate was over 2 weeks ago now, passed it fine, got medical and eye test next wednesday.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet, soz mate was on holiday so missed it.

well good luck with the outstanding stuff lol.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

No probs bro, cheers! Think your the only person who reads this anyways haha.

Hope you had a good hol mate!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha only read it cos I can't turn the stupid email response thing off lol.

aye holiday was brilliant mate, as was the wedding.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Alright fat head...

Any news?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

GHS said:


> Alright fat head...
> 
> Any news?


Cheeky lol

Yeah i'm not fat anymore haha. Weight training is pretty sporadic just lots of cardio and bodyweight stuff and started rugby again.

You'd know all this if you replied to my F/book messages or txts lol, Defo going Army route aswell now bud Engineers.

Hows it going with you? Got much time off over xmas?


----------

